# Problem: DVD Image burning w/ Alcohol 120%



## MUFC716 (Jul 12, 2007)

So, I tried burning a DVD ISO image file to a blank 16x DVD+R using Alcohol 120%, and the process stopped at 81%. I already updated my firmware with the latest version for my DVD-burner, so I know it's not a firmware problem. Furthermore, the file was 4.07 GB, so insufficient space on the DVD+R disc isn't a problem either. Here's the logfile from Alcohol 120%:

########################### 
System Information 
###########################
Windows XP Professional 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Processor info: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz x 2 (1995MHz)
Memory Available to Windows: 523,564 KB

############################ 
Program Information 
###########################
File Name: C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\Alcohol.exe
Company Name: Alcohol Soft Development Team
Description: Alcohol 120%
Original: alcohol.exe
Product: Alcohol 120%
Trademarks: Alcohol Soft Development Team
Copyright: Copyright(C) 2002-2003 Alcohol Soft Development Team
Version: 1.4.8 ( Build 1222 )
Date: 2003/12/22
Size: 1416704 Bytes
Hash: 639d1f7bed6e97d1357ef0a88c608a48
Hash(1): d1a7659659599e21d6ef92e1d327b8c12566418e23575e6ff54f03724aaabdc7f
Hash(2): de4bc797fd279a09651db9afcfbd5dfaaae7f2fd64cfde675ad0474c9e3d1d064
File Name: C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\alcoholx.dll
Description: Alcohol virtual device control library
Original: alcoholx.dll
Copyright: Copyright (C) 2000-2003
Version: 3.44.0 ( Build 0 )
Date: 2003/12/21
Size: 72704 Bytes
Hash: fb1934b1a3a49efc761dadd9791ead2e
File Name: C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\devsupp.dll
Company Name: Alcohol Soft Development Team
Description: Alcohol Software Device Capability Library
Original: devsupp.dll
Product: Alcohol Software Device Capability Library
Copyright: Copyright(C) 2002-2003 Alcohol Soft Development Team
Version: 2.3.3 ( Build 1220 )
Date: 2003/12/20
Size: 37376 Bytes
Hash: 24f137366a06a90b004d8da378370d9b

########################### 
User Information 
###########################
User Name: Arthur Wilkinson
Company Name: Shadow Corp
Registered User ID: 32E7

########################### 
Options Setting 
###########################
Devices control interface: Default Driver Control Interface
CPU Priority Level: High
Memory Buffer Size (MB): 128
Examine the accuracy of data read from physical device: Yes
Turn off "Auto-Select best write speed" function if possible: No
Overburn disc(s): No
Fill memory buffer before recording discs: Yes
Ignore Media Type: Yes
RMPS (Recordable Media Physical Signature) Emulation: No
BAD Sectors Emulation: No
Sub-Channel Data Fixed & Emulation: No
Laserlock Emulation: No
Current Language: English

############################ 
Device(s) List 
############################
F: AXV CD/DVD-ROM (xmasscsi, Port 2, Bus 0, Target 0, Lun 0)
E: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B (atapi, Port 1, Bus 0, Target 0, Lun 0)

##################### 
Installed Device Drivers List 
#####################
ACPI.sys, afd.sys, AFS2K.SYS, ALCXWDM.SYS, ati2cqag.dll, ati2dvag.dll,
ati2mtag.sys, ati3duag.dll, ativvaxx.dll, ATMFD.DLL, audstub.sys, Beep.SYS,
BOOTVID.dll, Cdfs.SYS, cdrom.sys, CLASSPNP.SYS, disk.sys, dmio.sys,
dmload.sys, drmk.sys, dump_atapi.sys, dump_WMILIB.SYS, Dxapi.sys, dxg.sys,
dxgthk.sys, eeCtrl.sys, EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys, Fastfat.SYS, fdc.sys, Fips.SYS,
flpydisk.sys, fltMgr.sys, Fs_Rec.SYS, ftdisk.sys, GEARAspiWDM.sys, hal.dll,
HIDCLASS.SYS, HIDPARSE.SYS, HTTP.sys, i8042prt.sys, imapi.sys, intelppm.sys,
ipnat.sys, ipsec.sys, isapnp.sys, itchfltr.sys, kbdclass.sys, KDCOM.DLL,
kmixer.sys, ks.sys, KSecDD.sys, LHidFlt2.Sys, LHidUsb.Sys, LMouFlt2.Sys,
mnmdd.SYS, mouclass.sys, mouhid.sys, MountMgr.sys, mrxdav.sys, mrxsmb.sys,
Msfs.SYS, msgpc.sys, mssmbios.sys, Mup.sys, NAVENG.SYS, NAVEX15.SYS,
NDIS.sys, ndistapi.sys, ndisuio.sys, ndiswan.sys, NDProxy.SYS, netbios.sys,
netbt.sys, Npfs.SYS, ntdll.dll, Ntfs.sys, ntoskrnl.exe, Null.SYS,
parport.sys, PartMgr.sys, ParVdm.SYS, pci.sys, pciide.sys, PCIIDEX.SYS,
portcls.sys, psched.sys, ptilink.sys, PxHelp20.sys, rasacd.sys, rasl2tp.sys,
raspppoe.sys, raspptp.sys, raspti.sys, rdbss.sys, RDPCDD.sys, rdpdr.sys,
redbook.sys, RTL8139.SYS, SCSIPORT.SYS, serenum.sys, serial.sys, sisnic.sys,
sr.sys, SRTSP.SYS, SRTSPX.SYS, srv.sys, STREAM.SYS, swenum.sys,
SYMDNS.SYS, SYMEVENT.SYS, SYMFW.SYS, SYMIDS.SYS, SymIDSCo.sys, symlcbrd.sys,
SYMNDIS.SYS, SYMREDRV.SYS, SYMTDI.SYS, sysaudio.sys, tcpip.sys, TDI.SYS,
termdd.sys, uagp35.sys, Udfs.SYS, update.sys, usbaudio.sys, usbccgp.sys,
USBD.SYS, usbehci.sys, usbhub.sys, usbohci.sys, USBPORT.SYS, usbscan.sys,
usbvm302.sys, vga.sys, VIDEOPRT.SYS, VolSnap.sys, wanarp.sys, watchdog.sys,
wdmaud.sys, win32k.sys, WMILIB.SYS, xmasbus.sys, xmasscsi.sys

################## 
Detailed Information of Device(s) 
##################

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
E: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B(1:0) detail information.
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Vendor Identification: HL-DT-ST
Product Identification: DVDRAM GSA-4082B
Production Revision Level: A209
Location: atapi, Port 1, Bus 0, Target 0, Lun 0
Support recording method: DAO, RAW SAO, RAW SAO+SUB, RAW DAO(96), DVD DAO
BURN-Free Technology: Not Supported
Auto-Select best write speed: Not Supported
-* Note: This information below is provided by the unit, it might be inaccurate. *-
-* This software does not use this information! *-
Removable media: Yes
Version: ATAPI (INF-8090i/INF-8020i/INF-8028i)
Response Data Format: 02h
CD-R Read/Write: Yes/Yes
CD-RW Read/Write: Yes/Yes
Read CD-R Fixed Packet: Yes
Test Write: Yes
DVD-ROM Read: Yes
DVD-R Read/Write: Yes/Yes
DVD-RAM Read/Write: Yes/Yes
Audio Play: Yes
Composite Audio and Video Data Stream: No
Digital output (IEC958) on port 1 Supported: No
Digital output (IEC958) on port 2 Supported: No
Mode 1 Form 2: Yes
Mode 2 Form 2: Yes
Multi-Session: Yes
BUF: Yes
CD-DA Commands supported: Yes
CD-DA Stream is Accurate: Yes
R-W Supported: No
R-W De-interleaved and Corrected: No
C2 Pointers Support: Yes
ISRC Supported: Yes
UPC Supported: Yes
Read Bar Code: No
Lock media into the drive: Yes
Currently drive Lock state: Unlocked
Prevent Jumper: No
Eject Command: Yes
Separate volume levels: Yes
Separate channel mute: Yes
Changer Supports Disc Present: No
Software slot selection: No
Side change capable: No
P through W in Lead-In: Yes
Maximum Read Speed Supported (with current disc): 63X (9450 KB/Sec)
Maximum Write Speed Supported (with current Disc): 31X (4650 KB/Sec)
Current Read Speed Supported (with current Disc): 63X (9450 KB/Sec)
Current Write Speed Supported (with current Disc): 31X (4650 KB/Sec)

#######################################################################

###################### 
Source Disc/Image Information 
######################
Type: Standard ISO Image file
Path: C:\Program Files\BitLord\Downloads\
Name: et-mka.iso 
Size:	4164.50 MB
Session: 1
Track: 1

Session 01: 
Track 01: DVD, Length: 2132224(4.07 GB), Address: 000000
#############################################################################

####################### 
Dumping/Recording Progress Log 
#######################
13:11:07 Processor info: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz x 2 (1995MHz)
13:11:07 Memory Available to Windows: 523,564 KB
13:11:07 Memory Buffer size: 128 MB
13:11:07 Image file loading: C:\Program Files\BitLord\Downloads\et-mka.iso
13:11:07 DVD Source Info: Session: 1, Track: 1, Length: 4.07 GB / 473:49:49
13:11:11 E: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B(1:0): Recording Method/Speed
13:11:11 Recording - DVD DAO - 4.0X (5520 KB/Sec)
13:22:03 E: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B(1:0) - [Write ERROR] LBA: 1726976, Length: 16
S:KEY - 04/09/01 - "Tracking Servo Failure"
13:22:03 E: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B(1:0): Recording failed!
13:22:03 Error message: [04/09/01] - Tracking Servo Failure
13:22:03 E: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B(1:0): Recording failed!
13:22:03 Image file loading aborted!
13:22:08 Something is wrong with the recording procedure!
Please check the log file and report any errors to Technical Support.
##############################################################################

If anyone has had experience with this situation, please reply to this thread or PM me, it would be very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Most standard burning applications will burn ISO files, why not try something like Nero?


----------



## MUFC716 (Jul 12, 2007)

This isn't the first time I've had problems with burning as ISO image to a DVD. The same problem happens with Nero and DVD Decrypter. When I first got my (desktop) computer 4 years ago, initially I could burn all the image files I wanted to DVDs. But after I formatted my computer, and installed everything again, my DVD/CD burner was never the same. It can still play any movies/games I put into it, and I can still burn files to CD, but it's just the image burning to DVD that's the problem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Perhaps it's time for a new DVD drive.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK first off JW:



dude said:


> Type: Standard ISO Image file
> Path: C:\Program Files\*BitLord*\Downloads\
> Name: et-mka.iso


Second, the et.mka.iso is an image of the game Mortal Kombat: Armageddon, which is a PS2 game.

JW, you know what to do


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

the first thing on google too...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Ah ha, didn't see that! 

We don't assist with pirate software or any other illegal activities here, please read the TSG Rules before posting again. Any further requests of this nature and your account here will be terminated.


----------

